# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [REQUEST] MMOwned v2 Two Logos

## Ket

First, we are looking to get a logo for the new update to the site which you can see right now at FPSOwned - The Front Page. I have the background psd for anyone that would like to take a shot at it, just PM me to request it.

Of course we want the text MMOwned, Massively Multiplayer Owned on the header. Any original ideas you may have are welcome, but you can make the header using a panda like we have now or a blademaster like we had from the green version. 

Size: 612x200 Can be made smaller as the background is tiled (height needs to stay the same)


Second, need a Donator logo 200x125 using blue and white with the text:

Be a DONATOR, Remove ads!, Get special access! Be Awesome!

Not sure if that will fit or look ok. Also, if you can fit a blademaster in there, thats a bonus.

Thanks for all your help and any feedback or questions are welcome.

----------


## Reflection

Wouldn't game characters as a logo be a copyright infringement? 

Either way, I'm giving it a try. Would you like something like my last logo but with a background?

----------


## P1raten



----------


## Dombo

Reserved  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ket

Oh, not saying to use game characters as your right. That wouldnt work.

----------


## [the Sills]

Gave it a try, its not so good but :P

----------


## Dragonshadow

imo it kinda needs to fit the theme LOL.

It might just be me but I like the current logo over there, its simple, to the point, but not too plain.

----------


## Narudan

You forgot that its ugly DS

----------


## orangepig

I'm working at one, heres my WIP


(looks better on brighter background)

----------


## Dragonshadow

> You forgot that its ugly DS


The blue text/subtext needs to be more visible, then its clean and fits with the current theme.

AND CAN WE PLEASE NOT HAVE ANOTHER PANDA.

----------


## orangepig

> you can make the header using a panda


I'm confused.

----------


## Aes

. . . . 

-----

 . . . . .

----------


## alj03

> Gave it a try, its not so good but :P


I like this one.  :Smile:

----------


## Aes

> I like this one.


That wont go with he color theme at all. Lol.

----------


## orangepig

Aestysu, I don't think you can use copyrighted logos like in yours.

----------


## Aes

> Aestysu, I don't think you can use copyrighted logos like in yours.



I know that. I made the first one previous to this thread.
the others i dont think are copyrighted.

----------


## Narudan

Everything is copyrighted, especially the WWF logo :O

----------


## Aes

aw shit.
Disregard my post, lol.

----------


## orangepig

Could someone please tell if I should continue with my WIP?

----------


## Narudan

No, I don't like pandas.
But it looks nice, place the head on the left side.

----------


## [the Sills]

Aest, your with a tauren looks cool.

----------


## BrightChild

if you are still looking for one, i'll give it a shot. 

just be sure to reply so i know if i should use my time doing it or not.

----------


## Ket

Orangepig, the giant panda head doesnt play imo. Try for a non panda look.

Aestysu, the tauren I like as well. If you can maybe add something to the MMOwned text so it pops out more. If that makes sense. Also the donator button, slow the text down and now that I compare to the colors on fpsowned right now. I guess it needs to be more of an aqua blue, otherwise I like it so far.

----------


## Reflection

Something like this maybe:



blue fill:

----------


## Dragonshadow

oooH.

Hmmm an idea: change the green in the O to match the blue on the site, and instead of gold, make the O an icy silver/chrome

----------


## Reflection

> oooH.
> 
> Hmmm an idea: change the green in the O to match the blue on the site, and instead of gold, make the O an icy silver/chrome


The logo needs a color to break the white. Besides, the forum section links etc are gold/tan/orangey  :Smile:  Changing the green though, thanks for reminding me.

----------


## Dragonshadow

> The logo needs a color to break the white. Besides, the forum section links etc are gold/tan/orangey  Changing the green though, thanks for reminding me.


Hmm Yea I see that... maybe its just the gold feels a little too bright compared to the forum links to me... needs to be more "brownish"? idk.

----------


## Reflection

That is perhaps true. I'll wait until Ket posts and change it if he feels it's too bright as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Ket

Reflection, the O color would have to compliment the colors on fpsowned right now. Not sure if that works. 

I do still very much like Aest tauren look so try to implement something similar into it. I would like you all to shoot for something like that. Something with an epic look.

----------


## Narudan

Its a banner, not a logo.
Also, I don't think you're gonna be able to find a picture like that. Maybe try fanart, and ask the artist if you can use it.

----------


## Reflection

Dampened the O a little and added some star-background like.



This one has a #2c2c2c background though.

and without stars; transparent:

----------


## [the Sills]

The star ver is best. Use it, refl is a member worth it  :Smile:

----------


## Aes

A preview here (The blending for the rest of it hasnt been done yet)


And the tauren

----------


## Xel

Reflection's one with stars looks totally awesome (I'm not sure of the drop shadows :O)
but I think we need something different, something with a render etc.
How about using a sword? It could be cool.


```
      ___
       \  /
        ||_______________________________
_____/_________MMOWNED______________\
        \______________________________/
        ||
       /__\
```


AND FOR GOD SAKE
*NO MORE PANDAS!*

----------


## gezus

Well .. for Shits and Gigs. I will try my terribad photoshop skills :P 

This one I did a while back when the "old" new site was in the works. Dunno if I actually posted it back then. 



And this one I just did, cause I was bored. and trying to be funneh! 



^^That one has a transparent background but Photobucket demands JPG! 

I hope you all have a good laugh at my fail skills. Cheers MMOwned, either way .. I love ya!

----------


## Opirity

gief 8bit style!

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Dampened the O a little and added some star-background like.
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a #2c2c2c background though.
> 
> and without stars; transparent:


*Does it have to be that big?..
I think that the first one is better, still can use some work though.*

----------


## Glynbeard

I've been hoping that we could get some sort of unique logo for the longest time. I don't know if that would be part of the banner but I think it would definitely help distinguish the site from others in the long run.

Also, I really like:



But I'm not totally in love with the background just yet.

----------


## Apoc

/me is waiting on some 'simple' logos

IMHO; we don't really need a big/flashy logo. Something that gets the point across. I honestly didn't mean for the logo on FPSOwned to 'work', but it kinda does.

And lastly, PLEASE MATCH THE HEADER BACKGROUND. No funky/odd colors (*cough* rainbows *cough*)

If you need the logo PSD, just let me know and I'll send it to you.

@Reflection; Not to sound like a dick; but I really don't like that logo. It looks like you can't tell where the depth is supposed to be. (And some really crappy kindergarten-style block writing)

----------


## Aldaeld

Here my try, i wanna make another one later:





http://i40.tinypic.com/k2dew.jpg

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Aestysu I love yours haha

----------


## P1raten



----------


## The-Eradicator

> A preview here (The blending for the rest of it hasnt been done yet)


Awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome.

----------


## [Spirit]

This is an awesome idea, theres a few artistic geniuses here on MMOwned.

I not being one of them will attempt to crap out a few logos in a day or two :P

----------


## Narudan

sorry I used the same render  :Big Grin: 



wat



this is something I made before. Ignore it, I just tested out Cs5's Repoussé





Very clean Donator image  :Big Grin: 
Also, it looks kinda like the ps cs4 logo.



I like this one  :Big Grin:

----------


## FireWolfz

my try

----------


## Apoc

> my try


My favorite so far.

----------


## Xel

@FireWolfz: I like yours alot!  :Wink:

----------


## Clownhair

> Here my try, i wanna make another one later:


I love this one, I bet it will fit the site.

Also liked FireWolf's picture, but let's not leave Reflection with a top artwork piece behind.

My.. 3 cents in this case ^.^

----------


## Subset

My pathetic attempt.

----------


## P1raten

> my try


^This is it.

Michael jackson reference.. wuuuuut?!

----------


## Laniax

i had nothing to do ~.- 



I really like Fire's, nice and slim.

----------


## Aes

Permission from fire was granted.

----------


## Bloodber

Wowww¡¡¡¡ You´re very good graphic designers, that logotipe in the second messge is in some way like the one of the Spanish group "Proyecto Oscuridad" ¬¬.

----------


## FireWolfz

> Permission from fire was granted.


Very Nice!!..

----------


## Aes

Made the panda stand out less and blend more.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Do not want panda

----------


## Xel

Do not want panda

----------


## Narudan

Do not want panda

----------


## alj03

I vote a turkey.

Or transformer cat...

----------


## Xel

I didn't have permission to use FireWolfz's image but I still did, sorry!  :Frown: 
(if you feel sad, contact me via PM/MSN and I'll remove the image or smth)

My Suggestion:

----------


## Harambeqt

*Looks great imo*  gjob

----------


## Ket

Xel, I really like that image and of course the mmowned design. We have a winner here.

----------


## FireWolfz

lol gratz xel ..  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonshadow

Forward the psd's for each (xel's design and fire's logo) to me and I'll throw it together for Apoc

----------


## Ket

I should say, we MAY have a winner there. For sure I like Fire's logo and Xel's type of design is definitely what i'm looking for to go along with it.

----------


## Reflection

I still think copyrighted characters might be hard to use. Firewolf's looks really nice, and so does Xel's.

----------


## Dragonshadow

> I should say, we MAY have a winner there. For sure I like Fire's logo and Xel's type of design is definitely what i'm looking for to go along with it.


Mmm true, still need the PSD's so they can be layered _properly_ though, currently they're both sitting on _top_ of the header, not *in* the header

----------


## nothinglol

No offense at all Xel, it's really awesome, but IMO since the guy is not integrated into Fire's design, it only serves to detract from the aesthetic pleasure originally produced. I think that for the look to be complete, a character should not be used at all (also, no pandas). Rather, a specific, unique logo for Mmowned should be made and integrated to match the design that will be ultimately used, so as to prevent any detraction from one part, but rather enhancement of the image as a whole. (and IMO Fire's looks the best, followed by refl)

jus sayin

----------


## Xel

I suggest you to reward FireWolfz for his awesome logo. I couldn't have made mine without him, thanks bro!
So actually, we're both 'winners'.

OTE: I'm on my summer cottage for the next 4 days and unable to send the PSD. I will send you the file on Sunday 16:00 GMT 0, I hope that's soon enough!

----------


## Narudan

What exactly do you need the psd for?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dragonshadow

> What exactly do you need the psd for?


|
v




> Mmm true, still need the PSD's so they can be layered _properly_ though, currently they're both sitting on _top_ of the header, not *in* the header


derp .

----------


## KuRIoS

bump .

----------


## Reflection

Gave it a new try.

----------


## Harambeqt

> Gave it a new try.


*You and Xel got my vote*

----------


## Dragonshadow

I don't really like how the letters are sliced on the side

----------


## P1raten



----------


## JD

MMOwned != Massive Multiplayer Owned
MMOwned = Massively Multiplayer Owned

And Xel, that's ****en awesome

----------


## Narudan

> And Xel, that's ****en awesome


 Why is everybody ignoring FireWolfz ?

----------


## P1raten

They are all retards?

----------


## Narudan

Also: Why is everybody using this ugly stone texture as background?

----------


## Dragonshadow

Xel is using firewolfz's logo in it.

----------


## P1raten

> Also: Why is everybody using this ugly stone texture as background?


Because its the current one? 




> Xel is using firewolfz's logo in it.


That is exactly narudans point, people only give xel credit for it when firewolfz made it.

----------


## FireWolfz

my try with header

*v1* 



*v2*



*v3*



*v4*



 :Smile:

----------


## Ket

No no, I am well aware of what Fire has brought, so no worries on who will kudos.

----------


## Xel

PSD: Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------

